# Windows-Firewall lässt Java nicht durch



## RungetSvohu (12. Aug 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte über Java eine FTP-Verbindung aufbauen, das klappt auch bei ausgeschalteter Firewall, doch wenn sie an ist kommt:

```
java.net.SocketException: Software caused connection abort: socket write error
	at java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite0(Native Method)
	at java.net.SocketOutputStream.socketWrite(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocketOutputStream.write(Unknown Source)
	at sun.nio.cs.StreamEncoder.writeBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.nio.cs.StreamEncoder.implFlushBuffer(Unknown Source)
	at sun.nio.cs.StreamEncoder.implFlush(Unknown Source)
	at sun.nio.cs.StreamEncoder.flush(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.OutputStreamWriter.flush(Unknown Source)
	at java.io.BufferedWriter.flush(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTP.__send(FTP.java:496)
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTP.sendCommand(FTP.java:470)
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTP.sendCommand(FTP.java:547)
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTP.port(FTP.java:872)
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient._openDataConnection_(FTPClient.java:667)
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient.initiateListParsing(FTPClient.java:2990)
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient.initiateListParsing(FTPClient.java:2965)
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient.listFiles(FTPClient.java:2623)
	...
```

Habe Windows 7 und benutze die Firewall, die dort dabei ist. Nur irgendwie sehe ich nicht, wo man ihr sagen könnte, dass sie meine Javaprozesse nicht blocken soll.

Wisst ihr, wie das geht?


----------



## pl4gu33 (12. Aug 2012)

https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/Windows-Firewall konfigurieren


----------



## haui95 (12. Aug 2012)

Guten Tag,


```
Systemsteuerung  ->  System und Sicherheit  ->  Windows Firewall  ->  Ein Programm oder Feature durch die Windows Firewall zulassen  ->  Einstellungen ändern  ->  Anderes Programm zulassen...
```

Und jetzt nur noch die javaw.exe deines Java Home Verzeichnisses angeben.

MfG

Hauke


----------



## RungetSvohu (12. Aug 2012)

haui95 hat gesagt.:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Das war schon drin. Habe nun auch noch die eclipse.exe hinzugefügt (ich lasse es nämlich über eclipse laufen), scheint aber auch nichts zu bringen.


----------



## Mujahiddin (12. Aug 2012)

Systemsteuerung -> System und Sicherheit -> Windows Firewall -> Windows-Firewall ein- oder ausschalten -> Windows-Firewall deaktivieren, Windows-Firewall deaktivieren.
Wer braucht heutzutage noch Firewalls?


----------



## Win7User (13. Aug 2012)

Mujahiddin hat gesagt.:


> Wer braucht heutzutage noch Firewalls?



Die Frage ist n Witz oder ?
Ist zwar richtig das wenn man eigene Security-Software nutzt die ne FireWall drin hat die Win-FireWall abschalten kann (und auch eigentlich muss), aber grundsätzlich sollte man schon n FireWall haben. Gründe FÜR eine FireWall gibt es viele :
-eingehenden und ausgehenden Datenverkehr steuern
-Konfiguration von verschiedenen Netzwerken, deren Segmenenten und Teilnehmern
-Schutz vor remote-Angriffen
-Schutz vor Ausschleusen persönlicher Daten
-Zugangssteuerung in größeren Netzwerken

Wenn du also sagst man bräuchte keine FireWall dann hast du dich mit deinem System noch nie in einem größeren Netzwerk eingeklinkt in dem so einiges nach eben solchen "Opfern" scanned und angreift. Und genau so warst du auch scheinbar noch nicht in der Position zu entscheiden wer mit welchem System welche Rechte hat ins Internet zu gehen oder im LAN bleiben muss.

Sicher kann gerade die Win-FireWall manchmal schon richtig abnerven, aber nur weil man zu faul ist diese richtig einzustellen sollte man sie trotzdem nicht einfach so abschalten. Das Risiko ist einfach zu hoch. Und wenn du jetzt kommst von wegen : mein Router hat eine ... ja gut und is bestimmt auch richtig und hat eher was mit NAT zu tun ... aber schwachstellen gibt es auch dort um Schadcode ins LAN zu schleußen.

Ich finde deine Antwort einfach nur verantwortungslos. Vielleicht wirst du deine Meinung ja ändern wenn dir mal etwas passiert was selbst durch die einfach Win-FireWall hätte verhindert werden können.


----------



## RungetSvohu (3. Sep 2012)

Es klappt leider immer noch nicht. Ich habe zwar eclipse.exe und auch die ganzen java.exe und javaw.exe freigegeben, aber ohne Erfolg. Der Fehler tritt aber noch nicht beim Login ins FTP-Account auf, sondern erst beim Aufrufen dieser Funktion:


```
FTPFile[] org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient.listFiles(String pathname) throws IOException
```

Schalte ich die Firewall ab, funktioneirt alles prima. Wie oben schon angegeben wird auch keine IOException sondern eine java.net.SocketException geworfen.

Ich hoffe, ihr wisst Rat. Danke!


----------



## Empire Phoenix (3. Sep 2012)

passiver oder aktiver modus?
Direct am modem oder router dazwischen?


----------



## freez (3. Sep 2012)

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass FTP 2 Ports verwendet um zu kommunizieren:
siehe WIKIPEDIA

Wenn du nur der Control Port frei geschalten ist, könnte der Verbindungsaufbau klappen. Wenn der Data Port zu ist, dann könnte es dein Phänomen ähneln.


----------



## freez (3. Sep 2012)

Empire Phoenix hat gesagt.:


> Direct am modem oder router dazwischen?



Was macht das für einen Unterschied, wenn er weiß, dass es ohne Windows Firewall geht?


----------



## RungetSvohu (3. Sep 2012)

freez hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass FTP 2 Ports verwendet um zu kommunizieren:
> siehe WIKIPEDIA
> 
> Wenn du nur der Control Port frei geschalten ist, könnte der Verbindungsaufbau klappen. Wenn der Data Port zu ist, dann könnte es dein Phänomen ähneln.



Aber über Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Windows Firewall\Allowed Programs schalte ich doch komplette Anwendungen frei und nicht nur bestimmte Ports, oder? Was muss ich ändern, damit es geht?


----------



## MiDniGG (3. Sep 2012)

Ich habe hier noch einen Punkt "Erweiterte Einstellungen" kein Plan wie das im Englischen genau heißt.
Da kann ich extra für ein- und ausgehende Verbindungen Regeln anwenden. Auch auf Ports.
Vielleicht hilft das ja.

*Edit:* Allerdings ist das die Win7 Enterprise-Edition. Ich weiß nicht, ob es das in der Professional oder Home auch gibt...


----------



## RungetSvohu (3. Sep 2012)

Ja, das gibt es bei mir auch, heißt einfach "Advanced Settings". Nur da blicke ich nicht so recht durch, muss ich zugeben. Habe mal alle Regeln, die etwas mit Java oder Eclipse zu tun hatten, aktiviert, geht aber dennoch nicht.


----------



## MiDniGG (3. Sep 2012)

Hab damit leider auch nie was gemacht...

Hast Du es für beides angepasst? Also Eingehende und Ausgehende Verbindungen?!
Was anderes wüsste ich dann auch nicht mehr...


----------



## RungetSvohu (3. Sep 2012)

Ich habe nun einmal zum Test alles, was mit Java und Eclipse zu tun hat, deaktiviert. Komischerweise kann ich nun weiterhin problemlos http-Request machen (das sollte doch nun blockiert werden). Die FTP Geschichte geht weiterhin nicht.


----------



## MiDniGG (3. Sep 2012)

Dann würde ich es (nochmal?) über die Ports (20,21) probieren.
Also diese in dieser erweiterten Einstellung für Ein- und Ausgang freigeben.
Wenn man da auf Neue Regel klickt, kann man ja statt Programm auch Port auswählen.

Sonst hab ich aber wirklich keine Idee mehr...
Geht denn FileZilla oder Ähnliches?


----------



## RungetSvohu (3. Sep 2012)

MiDniGG hat gesagt.:


> Dann würde ich es (nochmal?) über die Ports (20,21) probieren.
> Also diese in dieser erweiterten Einstellung für Ein- und Ausgang freigeben.
> Wenn man da auf Neue Regel klickt, kann man ja statt Programm auch Port auswählen.


Welches Programm soll ich da dann eintragen? Bringt das überhaupt etwas, wenn es scheinbar überhaupt keine Rolle spielt, was da eingetragen ist? Ich habe, wie eben gesagt, Java und Eclipse komplett rausgenommen und http geht nach wie vor.



MiDniGG hat gesagt.:


> Sonst hab ich aber wirklich keine Idee mehr...
> Geht denn FileZilla oder Ähnliches?



Ja, ich benutze täglich Filezilla und zu Filezilla gibt es keinen einzigen Eintrag. Das lässt Windows einfach so durch. Was ist denn das bitte für eine Firewall?


----------



## freez (3. Sep 2012)

Du merkst, dass die Windows Firewall nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist. Hast du eine Chance eine Alternative einzusetzen?


----------

